# Water in fuel light on and now a fuel leak



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well here goes. Our 03 superduty with the 7.3 has a water in fuel light on. I did an oil change and changed the filter this past weekend. I have drained the fuel bowl several times since the light has been on and cant seem to get it to go off. Now, over the weekend, while I had the filter out, I noticed like a mud build up in the bottom of the fuel bowl after I removed all the liquid (some of what seemed like water) with a turkey baster. I cleaned out all of the debris with a shop vac (after removing the fuel heater) and it looked real clean after I was done. I figured that was the cause of my light but it is still on after changing the filter. Also I noticed today that if I park on an incline with the nose of the truck facing up, it seems fuel is dripping from the area between the engine and trans.
Ive called my dealer and they said that they have had plenty of the drain valves leak, but haven't really heard of any issues with the water in fuel sensors. 
Any Ideas on how bad of a job it is to change the drain valve (thats what I can get today) and do you think my water in fuel sensor is bad too? Thanks for your responses. Dave


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Plowtoy;1478423 said:


> Well here goes. Our 03 superduty with the 7.3 has a water in fuel light on. I did an oil change and changed the filter this past weekend. I have drained the fuel bowl several times since the light has been on and cant seem to get it to go off. Now, over the weekend, while I had the filter out, I noticed like a mud build up in the bottom of the fuel bowl after I removed all the liquid (some of what seemed like water) with a turkey baster. I cleaned out all of the debris with a shop vac (after removing the fuel heater) and it looked real clean after I was done. I figured that was the cause of my light but it is still on after changing the filter. Also I noticed today that if I park on an incline with the nose of the truck facing up, it seems fuel is dripping from the area between the engine and trans.
> Ive called my dealer and they said that they have had plenty of the drain valves leak, but haven't really heard of any issues with the water in fuel sensors.
> Any Ideas on how bad of a job it is to change the drain valve (thats what I can get today) and do you think my water in fuel sensor is bad too? Thanks for your responses. Dave


you should order a rebuild kit

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...uct_Code=GZ-7-003&Category_Code=F731-FS-ORING

and here are the instructions on how to do it http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/fbowl.php


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Cool, thanks for the links!
Turns out that after closer inspection later in the day, I found that the new fuel filter tapered seal had a flaw causing a small stream of fuel to spray out. So I reused the old seal that I had removed over the weekend and its not leaking now. Also, the water in fuel light went out the same day (maybe from leaking so much fuel?). 
Is it normal to get a dirt like build up in the bottom of the bowl over the years? This was the first time I actually looked down into the bottom of the bowl since we have owned the truck. I've always just changed the filter every other oil change (or 10k)


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Plowtoy;1478623 said:


> Cool, thanks for the links!
> Turns out that after closer inspection later in the day, I found that the new fuel filter tapered seal had a flaw causing a small stream of fuel to spray out. So I reused the old seal that I had removed over the weekend and its not leaking now. Also, the water in fuel light went out the same day (maybe from leaking so much fuel?).
> Is it normal to get a dirt like build up in the bottom of the bowl over the years? This was the first time I actually looked down into the bottom of the bowl since we have owned the truck. I've always just changed the filter every other oil change (or 10k)


If you tend to run the tank till its low (anywhere under 1/4 tank) it can pick up all kinds of junk from the bottom of the tank. I allways try to fill up before it get that low (it also help me not see how much $$ a tank of fuel costs lol:realmad


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Ok, that makes sense. I do all the maintenance to the truck year round but I only use it as a back up truck for plowing, and in the summer time my folks use it to tow their 5th wheel. It is a shared truck and I think that my dad will run it close to empty quite often in the summer. Is there no "sock" on the end of the pick up tube in the diesels?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Plowtoy;1478625 said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I do all the maintenance to the truck year round but I only use it as a back up truck for plowing, and in the summer time my folks use it to tow their 5th wheel. It is a shared truck and I think that my dad will run it close to empty quite often in the summer. Is there no "sock" on the end of the pick up tube in the diesels?


Yes they do have a filter on the pick up tube but they can and will fall off after awhile.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you drain the fuel/water separator down on the frame of the truck? If not pull the plug let it drain till you see only clear fuel coming out. But be carfull when you pull the plug it takes a metric allen wrench and it can strip very easy. mine is on the drivers side under the pedals on the inside of the frame.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

KBTConst;1478673 said:


> Did you drain the fuel/water separator down on the frame of the truck? If not pull the plug let it drain till you see only clear fuel coming out. But be carfull when you pull the plug it takes a metric allen wrench and it can strip very easy. mine is on the drivers side under the pedals on the inside of the frame.


I dont think this truck has a water separator on the frame rail since it is a 7.3L. If there is one, I didnt see it. I know our E450s at work have one on the frame rail but they are 6.0s.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

fordtruck661;1478634 said:


> Yes they do have a filter on the pick up tube but they can and will fall off after awhile.


 Thats good to know. Thank you


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

fordtruck661;1478624 said:


> If you tend to run the tank till its low (anywhere under 1/4 tank) it can pick up all kinds of junk from the bottom of the tank. I allways try to fill up before it get that low (it also help me not see how much $$ a tank of fuel costs lol:realmad


I dont understand the logic of how running a tank low causes junk to be picked up off the bottom of the tank.The pump pickup is at the bottom Right?so how does fuel level make any difference?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

tuna;1478784 said:


> I dont understand the logic of how running a tank low causes junk to be picked up off the bottom of the tank.The pump pickup is at the bottom Right?so how does fuel level make any difference?


the pickup is about 1/4" off the bottom so when its low the fuel splashes around more picking up junk from the bottom and the tank is so big that under a 1/4 tank on a hill all the fuel will fun to the front or back of the tank causing all the junk to move with it.


----------

